# 08 Brute Force wont start but cranks.



## coolstunter (Sep 19, 2014)

I have an 08 Brute force 750. this quad has muzzy exhaust and muzzy digi tuner. The other day I was moving some trailers around and noticed smoke coming from under the seat. There was a small fire under there and got it out pretty quick. Found that the wires to the fuse box were all melted and burnt. Replaced these wires and reconnected with spade terminals. Replaced the fuses that were blown. The belt light was on so I was able to research that and got it to clear. Now when I go to start it everything comes on and it cranks over good but it won't start. Then I noticed that my lights on the muzzy digi tuner do not come on anymore. how do I test to see if the tuner went bad or if I have another problem gonig on? None of the fuses have blown since replacing ... On a side note my 4 wheel drive doesn't work. The 2WD indicator will be on for about 3 seconds then flash over to 4wd indicator for about 1/2 second and continues this sequence. I didn't see this pattern in the page I saw from the manual. I have never had a problem with it starting or running while I've had this problem so this shouldn't have anything to do with it starting now just another problem I wish to have info on as well.


----------



## 650sra (Apr 29, 2013)

To see if the tuner went bad you could just unplug it and connect the stock fuel injection plugs together.


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

Any damage to the vehicle down (roll over) sensor or its wiring? It's at the very back under the seat.


----------



## popokawidave (Jul 11, 2011)

Romove seat. Toward rear of seat area.there are 4 relays. If the unit turns over and doesn't start try switching the 2 center relays. If it starts then ur fuel system relay is bad.

---------- Post added at 03:09 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:06 PM ----------

Those 2 relays I'm talking about. One is the fuel system and one is the 4wd. You may have fried those in the fire.


----------



## coolstunter (Sep 19, 2014)

update...did try plugging in stock injectors with the digi tune and same result. Tried swtching those relays with same result. Later I found a way to jumper the fuel pump relay. Did this and at least now I can hear the fuel pump come on. With the relay plugged in I do not hear the fuel pump coming on. However even with the jumper in it still won't start. The FI light does bliink. How do I get it to blink a code so I can figure out what the problem is or the other problem I'm having. I know when I had a gsxr I could put in a jumper on a plug terminal and it would flash the FI light in a certain sequence and that would be the code. Is there a way to do this on this quad? I'm also wondering if the CDI just got destroyed from things getting shorted.


----------



## jasonsquire2000 (2 mo ago)

I'm having the same issue with my 2010 Brute Force 750. Did you ever find out what the issue was? My battery grounded out on the frame and now my bike is displaying the same symptoms as your bike. It's been an insane process trying to figure this one out I have no more answers.


----------

